# Pet Pics!



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 13, 2009)

Since you all like to share pics of your pets, thought I would post pics of mine.

     Daisy:  AKA - Dumb as a Rock  Most common phrase to her: Oooomf! GET OFF OF ME!!!  Daisy is half Golden retriever, half Labrador retriever.  She is 7 years old and approx. 100 lbs.  She still thinks she is 3 months old.  If you sit down near her she will jump into your lap.  She is EXTREMELY friendly.  If they had Ritalin for dogs they would use her in the commercial.  She does not know how to calm down.  Be careful not to get whipped by her tail.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 13, 2009)

Alley:  AKA â€“ Alley cat  Most common phrase to her: Alley be nice!  I found Alley on a job site.  Her tail was all gnarled and scabby, so we had it amputated.  If she was a boy she would be named Bob.  She is a great lap cat, although she is VERY persistent about getting in your lap.  She does NOT like other cats and is constantly swatting at them as they go by.  She does not take ANY crap off of any other animal.  We have had NO rodents or other small animals in the yard since we got her.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 13, 2009)

Heidi:  AKA â€“ Invisible Cat  Most common phrase to her: Where in the crap were you?  Heidi is our Siamese cat, and her super power is hiding where you will never find her.  We named her Heidi because after getting her home the first time, she spent 2 days hiding behind the curtains.  She has since honed her skills and can now disappear in an empty room and reappear at will.  She is a BIG chicken.  If any new people or animals come near her she will render herself invisible till they leave.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 13, 2009)

Blackey:  AKA â€“ Brat cat  Most common phrase to him: Owww! You little son of a @#$$@!!  Blackey was a stray kitten that just â€œshowed upâ€ one day.  My wife fed him and he never left.  He was very shy at first and you could never get near him, but over time he learned to trust us.  That was his plan all along.  He sucks you in with his cute little demeanor then after you pet him 3-4 times he will attempt to grab your hand with his razor sharp claws.  He also has a fondness for bare feet, and hunts them in the yard without mercy.  So be careful.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 13, 2009)

Latte (as in coffee):  AKA â€“ Chewie  Most common phrase to her: Stop chewing on that!!  Latte is the newest member of the family.  She is 6 months old and is half Shih Tzu and half NOT Shih Tzu.  She is very cute and playful.  Like most puppies she will chew on anything.  She tries to play with Alley, but Alley just swats at her.  She also likes to chase the kids around the yard.  When she lays down she looks like a bear skin rug with all the legs spread out.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 13, 2009)

What a great presentation!! Beautiful pets, too!! [][][]


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 15, 2009)

anyone know what kinda dog Latte looks like?  I have seen one before, but I cant place it.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, we are all breathing a sigh of relief here today.  Daisy is at the vet's office.  Had it not been for my wifes quick response, she probably would have died.  We dont know what happened.  She was fine, then all of sudden she was vomiting and dizzy, and lethargic.  We think she was poisoned.  The vet ran tests but could not determine what it could have been.  She may have eaten a trumpet flower, but we dont know.  Anyway she is at the vet's tonight for observation, we should get her back tommorrow.  God does look after animals too!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope Daisy recovers quickly.  All of your pets are adorable.  Latte looks so sweet.  Thanks for showing us your pet pics with their cute descriptions.


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 16, 2009)

nice post! here is fisher in the snow this past winter


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 16, 2009)

and all shaved up chillin on the deck!


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 16, 2009)

here he is "coolin" off at basto river []     also i hope all is good with your dog, god speed! ~matt


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2009)

Handsome pup, Matt!!
 BTW if anyone thinks that water looks gross, don't be fooled by the color.. the Batsto and Mullica rivers make for a very refreshing swim! The tannins in the water have an astringent quality and are great for the complexion.. like swimming in iced tea..(unsweetened)


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 16, 2009)

Well we were able to take her home today.  She is back to her old self, other than being tired.  She has had a rough couple of days.  The Vet said she was severely dehydrated and her phosphorus was half what it should have been. Both of these were caused by her eating the trumpet flower.  These plants are very toxic and most often cause death when eaten.  They grow wild in the SE United States.  Please be aware of these plants around your animals.  I had never heard of them before, just thought they looked pretty.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm glad to know Daisy is doing well!!!![]


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 25, 2009)

oops


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 25, 2009)

Got a new kitty toy... []


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

I still have a few but have had many. This is one of my favorite pic. Two Buddies. The cat is Cindy. She is about 13. The dog is Purdy and she is waiting for me on the other side. Got her when she was two months old and she was one of the great loves of my life.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

This is Zena. She got busted for being on the dinning room table so she fell over and became pitiful... It didn't work.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

Busted on the bathroom vanity....


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

This is Cindy (B/W)and Contrary (G/W). They are sisters.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

This is BooBoo checking out what I need for my hot rod. Her name is really Six but she will answer to either. She is my cat by her choise. She is also Cindy and Contrary's sister.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

This is Buster. He is a new arrival. He lives here by choice so we named him. He has a future trip to the vet coming up but we haven't told him yet. Think about it, would you go if I told you that your family Jewels were going to be removed with out you consent???


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

Here are some of our past pets and animals. This is Sasha the walking hair ball. She showed up nearly dead from starvation weighting in at less than 4lbs. She should have weighed 12lbs. We got her healthy and then she had to go. She was just a little to high maintenance.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2009)

These are the girls. From left to right is Missy (grandma) Dusty (mom) and Penny (daughter). Penny was about to down load.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is Penny with here new boy. He is just 1 hour old. Penny needed a little help and my wife was no help. Penny wanted to lay down so I had to keep her looking at Cindy while I did a little pulling. Cindy kept wanting to see and Penny wanted to follow her. After a little screaming session everyone knew their places. Nearly broke my dang arm when Penny turned while I was up to my neck in her pullind on the colts front two.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2009)

Here are Gorgie the Peacock and some friends. This will have to do for now. More later.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2009)

Had a tattoo done of my kitty..


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 30, 2009)

Seeing all the great pet pics, I wanted to share some of our girl Prudence (Prudy for short). We got here about 7 months after our 11 year old tan Lab Cody died from internal injuries he suffered defending me when a pit bull attached us in the yard. When he passed, Jamie and I both said we'd never find another dog we could love like we loved Cody, but then a friend called and said someone had abandoned a black lab mix near his home and he couldn't take care of her. So off we went to rescue the dog. The first day we went she ran and hid under the house and no amount of begging could get her to come to us. We went back the second day about the time our friend fed his dogs and when she usually came out to try and get a bite to eat. She was so shy, but she let me get close enough to catch her and put her in the van that we had at that time. On the way home, Jamie asked what we were going to name her. I immediately said "Prudence". When he asked me why I said she reminds me of the Beatles song "Dear Prudence" because she is so bashful. Prudence it was, and she took to the name like it was hers from the beginning of her life. We have a leash law in our town so she has to be kept on a chain if she is outside, but ever so often she will break her leash and run off for a day of fun. She is always back by night meal time though, unlike Cody who would break his leash and be gone for days.


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's one of her jumping up on me for a hug


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's another of her. Jamie was trying to get her to look at the camera.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 30, 2009)

Those labs are as sweet as dogs get.. super pets.. my mom has 3 chocolates.. she is in heaven (figuratively)


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Had a tattoo done of my kitty..


 [][][][] CHARLIE:I KNOW YOU CRAZY NOW!!! JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad you finally got a bead on me, Jamie!


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 30, 2009)

CYBER, JAMIE AND I ARE JUST GLAD TO KNOW WE'RE NOT ALONE[][][][][]
 PEACE


----------



## woody (Jun 30, 2009)

Reminds me of this one. LOL...........


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 30, 2009)

You see A & J youre never alone when you belong to ABN.. even when the gubmint, the gallant, and the good lord doesn't seem to be making time for yall, at least we do! [] You are loved here.. both of yall!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 30, 2009)

Woody..... dang!!! [][][]


----------



## capsoda (Jul 1, 2009)

New a guy who had a mouse hole with two little white eyes in the center of it and a cat hunkered down and ready to pounce. It was not on his stomach either. He spent 5 years as a POW in a Japanese camp and the solders had it done to him for fun. Elik said he tattooed there ass when he was liberated.


----------



## towhead (Jul 1, 2009)

Great pictures everyone!    But, Woody, well.....um....your picture....

 -Julie


----------



## woody (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry, Julie.....[]


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2009)

EVERYBODY'S GOT SOMETHING TO HIDE CEPT FOR WOODY AND HIS MONKEYS![][]


----------



## towhead (Jul 1, 2009)

Really Woody it's ok

 -Julie


----------



## woody (Jul 1, 2009)

I know.......[]


----------

